# How the French say "pe%$s" 205 ways



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

I hesitate to post this link, as I cant really see how it will be useful 8O 8O

my French language skills are not up to the translation anyway  

http://www.whytraveltofrance.com/2006/11/29/205-ways-to-say-penis-in-french/


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Before Bandaid, Hilly or some other witty wag spots it, I've seen the one near the bottom of the "Slang" section. :roll: :roll: 

I shall not rise to any bait, but shall remain flaccid and dysfunctional as befits an elderly gentleman of breeding!! 8O :lol: :lol:


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

I was going to mention it first, but thought discretion may be a better policy  

I did edit the post before I posted the post :roll: :roll:


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

I think my favorite is -
le doigt qui n’a pas d’ongle / the finger without a nail

[co-incidentaly I've just been looking for some panel pins in my shed . . but I can't be arrested for it as no one could see me :?


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

Zebedee said:


> Before Bandaid, Hilly or some other witty wag spots it, I've seen the one near the bottom of the "Slang" section. :roll: :roll:
> 
> :


I have absolutley no idea what you mean......mind you I havent read the link


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

Oh yes, I see, I see.......nope shant rise to it.


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

My mate is in the premature ej.....ation unit of the local hospital at the minute. I went to see him last night and asked him how things were doing. 
He said its still touch and go


----------



## 116206 (Sep 1, 2008)

Hi

Funny link, and being French I must say I've already heard about 90% of these words (missing : some local or foreign one)......



StAubyns said:


> I hesitate to post this link, as I cant really see how it will be useful 8O 8O
> 
> my French language skills are not up to the translation anyway
> 
> http://www.whytraveltofrance.com/2006/11/29/205-ways-to-say-penis-in-french/


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

...Now thats a hard question nes pas?


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

vicdicdoc said:


> I think my favorite is -
> le doigt qui n'a pas d'ongle / the finger without a nail


is that where the english word dongle comes from? 8) :?:


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

and I quite like 

"le cigare à moustache" :wink:


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Can't say "thank you Zeb" any more then?
Well, I suppose Mrs Zeb can


----------

